# Conceiving girls around ovulation



## Sam's mummy

Hi ladies, just wondering if any of you conceivced a girl after BD right around the time of ovulation? I have recently found out i'm pregnant. I already have a lovely little boy and secretly would love a little girl next!
Thanks for reading x


----------



## BeccaxBump

I DTD a few days before I ovulated and I'm having a baby girl <3.
Hope you get your princess too!
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

The only one I'm certain of is my second child, and I we bd'd the day before and after ovulation, Thus our second little boy was born lol.

This time I have no true idea but I THINK we may have bd'd about 4 or so days before? I'm totally guesstimating just looking back at the ovulation app I was using to track things. But this baby is totally unknown.

And when I had my first my cycles were insane, and there was a due date mess up, and we had a lot of sex so who knows lol. 

Good luck on getting your princess!


----------



## flashy09

Right on top of ovulation (used an OPK) and had a girl. Girls can be fast too!


----------



## breakingdawn

I have two girls.... For both we BD'd the day of O!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I don't know if all this is true or not the O thing for a girl ,but for me I got pregnant with a girl 3 days before my ovulation. I already had 3 boys, sadly I lost Ava at 20 weeks, but I know for a fact she was conceived 3 days before O..XO Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## skunkpixie

Yes! With this baby the only time we DTD in my fertile window was on the day of ovulation. We were trying the shettles method for conceiving a boy, as we already have 2 daughters and DH really wanted a boy (even though I secretly wanted a 3rd girl lol). Shettles didnt work and we are expecting our 3rd girl next month (yay!). 

I know generally speaking male sperm are faster swimmers than female sperm, but I think even having sex only at the time of ovulation would increase the likelyhood of conceiving a boy over a girl by 1-2% and Shettles method is in no way proven. xxx


----------



## Wellington

Wow skunk pixie- same here!

Last two we were aiming for O day (and hit it twice) in our attempt to get a boy.
We are expecting our 3rd girl next year!


----------



## Sam's mummy

Thanks ladies. Sounds like I am still in with a chance. Will be keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Chan35

Hi Sams mummy,

I was desperately hoping for a daughter (I lost both my mom and gran recently and desperately miss the special mother-daughter relationship we had) and we DTD 2 days before and on the day of O (I ovulated early!).
Honestly believed we didn't have a chance to have a girl due to shettles method, but we are expecting a baby girl, so you are definitely in with a chance.
Best of luck x


----------



## danni2kids

I have 2 boys, with DS1 we were DTD every 2nd day around ovulation, DS2 was once that whole month right on the day of ovulation. Baby no3 confirmed a boy we DTD 3 days before OV and the day of:shrug:


----------



## katherinegrey

We dtd 2 days before ovulation and the day before ovulation and we're having a boy


----------



## shayzee

I was using opk's & we DTD day before & day of ovulation - we had a baby girl!!


----------

